# Have Tau; Want £20



## marlow (Jul 18, 2008)

Salutations Readers,

I am selling off my unwanted Figures. 
Postage: UK £2, Europe £2.50, ROW £3.50

Will take £20 shipped for the lot or individual prices listed

Tau: 
Battlesuit £8
https://picasaweb.google.com/109666341860628259299/FiguresForSales#5624303408668207202

12x Fire Warriors £6
https://picasaweb.google.com/109666341860628259299/FiguresForSales#5624303447163768754

XV15 Stealth Suits x5 £4
https://picasaweb.google.com/109666341860628259299/FiguresForSales#5624303423684959602

Etherial £2
https://picasaweb.google.com/109666341860628259299/FiguresForSales#5624303495420542914

Drones x6 £2.50
https://picasaweb.google.com/109666341860628259299/FiguresForSales#5633292494143670802


----------

